# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 12th - 16th Decmber 2011

## alan45

EP: 7756 Monday 12 Dec 2011 19:30 

Leanne is oblivious as Peter makes a life-changing decision. 
Karl is furious after discovering Stella and Lloydâs secret. 
Owen spots an opportunity for revenge. 

*** 

EP: 7757 Monday 12 Dec 2011 20:30 

Will Peter reveal all when confronted by Leanne? 
Steve and Tracy are stunned by Lloyd & Beckyâs deal. 
Coronation Street residents haggle for Gary and Chesneyâs Christmas trees. 

*** 

EP: 7758 Thursday 15 Dec 2011 20:30 

Lloyd says a sad farewell to Weatherfield. 
Peter battles with his conscience. 
Owenâs feud with the David & Kylie spirals out of control. 

*** 

EP: 7759 Friday 16 Dec 2011 19:30 

Becky fumes as Steve gatecrashes her meeting with Danny. 
Tracy jumps to conclusions after interrogating Karl. 
Carla is rattled after lying to her solicitor. 

*** 

EP: 7760 Friday 16 Dec 2011 20:30 

Tracy is rushed to hospital whilst Becky propositions Steve. 
Will Eileen consider Jasonâs advice after Lesley becomes aggressive? 
Rita and Emily battle it out in the kitchen.

----------

tammyy2j (23-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

Does Lloyd buy Beckys share of the pub

----------


## thestud2k7

> Does Lloyd buy Beckys share of the pub


He cant have becky doesnt own an share of the rovers does she?

----------


## alan45

> He cant have becky doesnt own an share of the rovers does she?


I was thinking that as Steves wife she would be entitled to half his share

----------


## thestud2k7

> I was thinking that as Steves wife she would be entitled to half his share


She would be if she asked for it but i dont think she did

----------


## alan45

> She would be if she asked for it but i dont think she did





> Steve and Tracy are stunned by Lloyd & Becky’s deal.


Whats your idea of the deal

----------


## thestud2k7

> Whats your idea of the deal


he might sell her his share of streetcars???

----------

alan45 (21-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

> he might sell her his share of streetcars???


Of course.. Good thinking

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson will front an upcoming documentary about British motor racing, according to a report.

The actor, who plays Weatherfield businessman Steve McDonald, recently spent a day filming at the Silverstone Circuit in Northamptonshire for his upcoming TV project, the Daily Star claims.

It is thought that Gregson is initially working on a pilot episode exploring the dangers of the sport, but hopes that a full series of his new show could be picked up.

The 32-year-old is also directing the programme and has recruited some Coronation Street production staff to work with him on the show in their spare time.

* Gregson's Coronation Street character Steve is expected to come back to the forefront of the soap in the next few weeks in the build-up to the departure of his ex-partner Becky (Katherine Kelly).

Old tensions have been tipped to re-surface next month when Steve's new partner Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) discovers that Becky has bought into the Streetcars business using the money from her divorce settlement.*

----------


## alan45

> he might sell her his share of streetcars???


 


> Old tensions have been tipped to re-surface next month when Steve's new partner Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) discovers that Becky has bought into the Streetcars business using the money from her divorce settlement.


Looks like you called it right

----------


## tammyy2j

Where does Steve get the money to give to Becky I though he was broke?

----------


## lillabet

Aren't they both leaving in the next few weeks

----------


## Perdita

> Aren't they both leaving in the next few weeks


Only Becky is going

----------


## lillabet

I thought Lloyd was leaving to do Red Dwarf

----------


## Perdita

> I thought Lloyd was leaving to do Red Dwarf


He is, but he will be back  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Over on Coronation Street, Becky McDonald risks the wrath of Tracy Barlow by buying into Steve McDonald's Streetcars business.

The development occurs as Lloyd Mullaney (Craig Charles) decides that it's time to sell up and leave Weatherfield, believing that there isn't anything keeping him in the area following recent events.

Lloyd makes his choice after making a misguided pass at Stella and later being forced to come clean with her partner Karl when he becomes suspicious.

After recently receiving her divorce settlement from Steve, Becky (Katherine Kelly) is able to make Lloyd an offer he can't refuse for his share of the cab business. How will Steve (Simon Gregson) and Tracy (Kate Ford) react when they hear about the surprise deal?

----------


## thestud2k7

see alan i was right

----------

alan45 (04-12-2011)

----------


## alan45

So you were. Well spotted

----------


## alan45

Monday

As Leanne frets over a still absent Peter, he wakes at Carla's. They talk about last night and it's clear they didn't have sex but there's an intense bond between these two. It's like a new dawn for both as the burden of hiding their feelings has been lifted. As they go for a walk in the park, Peter's totally honest about his feelings and how much he loves Carla. 

At the same time, a desperate Leanne has started calling hospitals and has given Peter's details to the police. Simon is desperate for his dad to come home for his nativity rehearsal, but as Peter ignores his phone, will he come to a decision about his future? 

Meanwhile, when Owen spots a driver delivering a batch of Christmas trees for Chesney, Owen sees his chance to get revenge on David and instructs the driver to pile them on the Platts' drive. Inside, David is frantically cleaning up for a visit from social services. So how will he react when he finds their drive piled high with Christmas trees, just as the social worker arrives?

Elsewhere, Karl suspects Lloyd and Stella are having an affair; Kirsty and Tina have another row; while Jason is unimpressed when he catches Eileen writing a Christmas card to Paul and Lesley

Peter tells Carla that he'll go home now, do what he has to do, then meet her later. But when he arrives back on the street and is met by an angry Ken and a panic-stricken Leanne and Simon, it pulls at his heart-strings. Peter is expecting Leanne to go on the attack but she blames herself for putting him under pressure and risking losing him. 

Faced with her guilt, Peter counters that she'll always face losing him - he's an alcoholic and when things get tough he will always drink, so they should split up now. It's a forceful tirade aimed to shock Leanne into ending their marriage, but will it work? And when Carla waits at the factory for Peter, will he come?

Meanwhile, Karl is now convinced that Stella and Lloyd are having an affair and confronts them in The Rovers. Lloyd is forced to admit that he made a pass as Karl tells him to stick his job and bars him from the pub. Having had enough, Lloyd tells Becky that it's time to sell up and leave. Her ears pricking up, Becky makes Lloyd an offer he can't refuse!

Elsewhere, Owen is seething to discover that his van's tyres have been let down; Kirsty is put out to hear that Tyrone and Fiz have history; and Eileen finds herself offering more help to Paul when he comes to thank her for the card.

Thursday

Peter is in turmoil as Leanne fusses round him, determined to put him first and get their marriage back on track. Stealing a moment, he calls Carla to apologise - admitting that he couldn't tell Leanne the truth. A bitter Carla slams the phone down, declaring that he's made his choice and it's over. Unable to accept this, Peter lies to Leanne, claiming he's going to an AA meeting but instead going to Carla's, where he begs for a chance to explain. 

Crumbling, Carla allows him in as Peter assures her that he does love her - he just can't bring himself to destroy Leanne and Simon's lives. Admitting she can't live without him, will Carla be prepared to share him with Leanne and start an affair?

Meanwhile, Steve fires questions at Lloyd about why he's leaving, while Tracy is outraged to hear that Becky has used her divorce settlement to buy Lloyd's share of the business. Becky argues that as she's growing closer to Kylie and Max she wants to re-build her life in Weatherfield but Steve is far from happy. With Tracy on his back, will Steve be able to push Becky out as Lloyd leaves the street?

Elsewhere, business booms for Chesney and Gary as they sell Christmas trees door-to-door; David plots as Owen takes pride in his pond; Eileen invites Paul and Lesley for Christmas dinner as they focus on keeping things strictly platonic; while Gary is put out to see Izzy and Will together.

Friday

When Steve receives a letter from the tax office saying that as a result of the audit Streetcars has been charged back-tax, he admits the business could be in jeopardy. Given food for thought, Becky sets up a meeting with a hotel manager about a possible account. Steve's thrilled, assuming he'll go to the dinner, but Becky counters that this is her deal and she's determined to prove she can be professional. 

Becky does a great job with the flirty hotel manager, but refusing to let it go, Steve heads down there - instructing Karl not to tell Tracy. Despite the tension, they work well as a team. However, when Tracy forces the truth about Steve's whereabouts out of Karl and demands he takes her to the hotel, it looks like there's about to be fireworks!

Meanwhile, as Carla and Peter struggle to find time alone, it's clear that being together is like a drug and they agree to try to meet later. Carla then heads off to see her solicitor about the trial. Frank is alleging she was unfaithful while she was with him and the solicitor advises that if there's anything he can use to taint her character, she needs to speak up now. Will she confess to her affair with Peter?

Elsewhere, David and Kylie feign shock as Owen is appalled to see that his pond has been filled in, while Jason is surprised to hear that Eileen has invited Paul and Lesley for Christmas dinner.

As Becky and Steve work well together to reel Danny in, they eventually get him to agree to the contract. On a high, Becky jokily suggests they should book a room to celebrate. The sexual tension between them has been re-awakened but, mindful of his unborn children, Steve resists and they return to the street.


At the same time, a paranoid Tracy has arrived at the hotel. She can't get anything out of the receptionist and, fearing the worst, she runs for the lifts. As she frantically scours the rooms, security are called and order her to leave. But Tracy's suddenly overtaken by an immense pain and begs them to call an ambulance. Calling Deirdre, Tracy's rushed to hospital. Has she lost the twins?

Meanwhile, as Carla meets Peter at the flat, she tells him what her solicitor said. Both know they now need to keep their affair secret and can't put a foot wrong, but as they kiss they're interrupted by Michelle arriving home. Will they be caught in the act?

Elsewhere, Eileen invites Paul to bring Lesley to the pub; Gary struggles to hide his jealousy when Izzy brings Will to Anna's; while Owen plots to wipe the smug smile off David's face.

----------

lizann (06-12-2011)

----------


## lizann

Does Michelle live with Carla now?

----------


## lillabet

thought she'd moved into Eileens

----------

